# Ever seen a ghost horse/had a psychic experiences?



## Dizzy socks (5 March 2013)

Anyone had anything "unnatural" happen to them?


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (5 March 2013)

Yep. My pony was seen in the field by me and quite a few people after she died. I was bringing my other horse in from the field and felf a nudge on my lower back. Thought nothing of it until I figured out thats what my little pony would always do to me  In all of these experiences I was never made to feel sad, more like a little comforted as I was very sad for a while after I lost her


----------



## WhiteMagic (5 March 2013)

At the stables I used to be at 2 other girls and myself (all on different occasion and all when we were on our own and at night CREEPY!) all saw a shadow of a person walkin up towards the fields. When we looked out there was nobody there! 
By like maria13 it was never an uncomfortable feeling...


----------



## Polos Mum (5 March 2013)

A bit long - sorry I'll try and keep it brief

Working in Africa, herd of c.30 horses turned out on reserve (22,500 hectares) daily, always come back to yard for food in the evening without exception (and to be shut away to avoid being eaten by lions on the reserve - no exageration!) and never wandered that far away TBH

Elderly mare been in the herd for 15+ years, needed to be PTS, put in trailer and taken by road to other end of reserve (where we never rode as too far away to get there and back in a day), was shot and left for lion - all very sad and many tears shed. 

Next day, got to early evening - no horses, drove around usual favorate spots - no horses, got call from someone on reserve, horses all close the the body a good 5 hours speedy walk away !!  Got most back by riding in dark (v dangerous) and some following feed buckets in cars, rest arrived back mid morning next day.  

After that one day they went back to the routine they had stuck to for 10+ years prior to that.  

I am an accountant, I don't believe in ghosts.  I can't explain why they did what they did that day - how did they know where she was ?????


----------



## kellybee (5 March 2013)

Used to work at a riding school/event yard on weekends when I was a kid. One misty morning at the crack of dawn I went to get some ponies in from the field down the gallops and took three headcollars (3 ponies) with another girl. There was a fourth pony in the field, a little grey shetland. I said to the other girl I could make a headcollar from one of the leadropes so the little pony wouldn't be left behind (and the other hcollars were too big for it), to which she replied, "what little pony"? turned around and it wasn't there any more. Was told they had a shetland pts with bad laminitis the year before.

Secondly, out of sheer desperation and because others on the yard were having it done I had a lady do reiki on Alfie. She said he had a hip injury from travelling in a trailer (not sure if true but the vet had also raised an issue with his hip the week I got him). She told me he'd been on the same yard in a previous life and was supposed to be here - it's a safe place for him and that he used to have the stable where the farm hand hung himself. That was never verified, at least until about a month ago when, after we moved to a NEW place the owner, a 90yr old gent whose family lived on the property for the last 150yrs told me that the barns are ancient and they've seen a lot of comings and goings, from being used as a paint shop pre-war to an air-raid shelter, to cattle barns to allsorts of other things. During the same conversation it turned out a farm hand, his next door neighbour hung himself in one of the barns because he was afraid of going back to the war. Thankfully it's at the other end of the property to the part I use now.


----------



## Dogrose (5 March 2013)

I haven't but my sister has. she was driving back very late one night from some sort of conference with a workmate, it was 1 or 2 in the morning and they were taking back lanes as the main roads were a long way round. There was a full moon and visibility was good. She drove round a corner and right in front of them was a man leading a big grey carthorse right in the middle of the lane. She slammed her brakes on , looked - and there was nothing there, no horse or man, nowhere they could have gone. The bloke she was driving with refused to talk about it afterwards.
Remembered another - a friend of my mother was driving home late on quiet roads and saw men riding horses in front of her car, always going at the same speed as she was, they had cloaks flying in the wind and very old fashioned clothes, they turned off down a green track and disappeared.
I lived at a riding school for a couple of years and despite often wandering around in the middle of the night (insomnia) and the lane past the property being an ancient route and also many horses ending their days on the property (they tended to keep horses til the end there not sell on) I never saw or heard anything odd.


----------



## kellybee (5 March 2013)

One more;

Locally to us we have a pub called the Phantom Coach - named for the local tales of clattering hooves on the old coach road. I know a few people who've heard it, my mum and her sister being two of them. Plenty of locals have heard it through the crematorium and the local tescos too.


----------



## Dizzy socks (5 March 2013)

ooooh... spooky!


----------



## heebiejeebies (5 March 2013)

Sadly not of horses, but lots and lots of 'people ghosts'. Spooky goings on and seeing spirits runs in the family, I even used to be able to hold telepathic conversations with my great gran when she was still alive, and she still visits me every now and then. 

One that is relevant to horses... on a yard I used to visit as teenager, the owners son hung himself in an empty stable. I didn't know that had happened, but every time I walked past the stable I could see a silhouette of someone hanging from the beam. I asked someone if a man had hung himself in there and they were terrified of me from then on because I knew before being told haha  Dogs wouldn't go past the stable, and horses refused to go in the stable, so it had to be turned into a store room! Just goes to show how in tune animals are.


----------



## ebonyallen (5 March 2013)

Driving home one day from Canterbury I came to a part of the road which is really surrounded by trees both sides and theylmost cross over the road. It was dusk and from no where an old fashioned knight on a horse came out from the side of the road and crossed in front ofand disapeared into the trees on the other side of the road. Never seen it before and have never seen it since.I do not really believe in this sort of thing but it was a very real to me. When ever I now drive down that part of the road I always think about it, but never seen anything else.


----------



## Doncella (5 March 2013)

As I teenager I was on a yard that was very creepy at night, one time I was locking up and as it was an old fashioned yard the tack room was above the stables.  It was approached by a set of stairs such that you walked up into the room head first.  That night I just poked my head around the bannisters to check and the atmosphere was positively evil I was downstairs, locked up and away double quick.
Other things were my friend witnessing a bare arm banging a brush against a door on a blisteringly icy day and the same brush disappearing for months only to turn up again in odd places.


----------



## Dubsie (5 March 2013)

I grew up in a late '50s infil house, built on the orchard of an old Edwardian house, that still had a stable block albeit the coach house and stables were divvied up into very run down dwellings.  As kids we always dug about in the  garden and once found a horse skull. I remember saying that it died because it hurt its leg, and my older brother disagreeing (as he always did). Anyhow a good 15 years later a very old lady knocked on the door, turned out she'd lived in the big house as a child, and we got chatting and I asked about the horse  - she had been very fond of it and it had broken a leg and was shot and buried in the orchard.


----------



## FinalFurlong (5 March 2013)

This all reminds me of that saddle club Halloween episode with the headless horseman.

This is quite embarrassing to admit but that episode still scares me now


----------



## Parachute (5 March 2013)

FinalFurlong said:



			This all reminds me of that saddle club Halloween episode with the headless horseman.

This is quite embarrassing to admit but that episode still scares me now 

Click to expand...

I WATCHED THAT


----------



## Dizzy socks (5 March 2013)

What happens..tell me!

finalFurlong, I have made 1 more post than you, lol!


----------



## FinalFurlong (5 March 2013)

Dizzy socks said:



			What happens..tell me!

finalFurlong, I have made 1 more post than you, lol!
		
Click to expand...

We must have some sort of connection dizzy socks!!!

The saddle club think the barn is haunted because mrs reg tells them a story about max's great great grandad who haunts the stable at night. 
Late at pine hollow one night, the saddle club see the headless horseman AND.............................







watch it on youtube 
Actually, the only one on youtube i can think of off the top of my head cuts out the crucial part of the episode!!! 
It does scare me though i need a pillow to watch it


----------



## RainbowDash (5 March 2013)

Our yard has its own spook too.  also, The area I live in has a former stage coach route and King Charles II's former hunting lodge.

I've heard galloping horses approaching and passing- no horse.

 Seen a cavalier strolling through the lodge gardens. King Charles' in the hotel built on the sight of the lodge.  Seen and heard too many things i can't explain to not believe in these things.

But the strangest thing is hearing a steam train - the last one to run around here was in the 60's...


----------



## Dizzy socks (5 March 2013)

Absolutely! I also joined 1 month after you!!! Its a sign! I will so beat you to 400 though, lol!

I will have a look on youtube!


----------



## risky business (5 March 2013)

Me and my mum did once. 

We was driving back from watching a horse clinic, it was dark and the road we was on was very long and straight (there was a car in front of us.) 

Driving along and a white figure appeared at the side of the road... It then shot out in the road in front of the car in front, the car obviously saw it to as he slammed his brakes on! It then just disappeared once in the road. The car in front then slowly set off again? 

Was very strange 'apparently' a woman was run over on that road whether its true I don't know but I know what I saw.


----------



## risky business (5 March 2013)

Sorry not a horsey one totally but was on the way home from something horsey


----------



## Charlie Bucket (5 March 2013)

Not horsie I'm afraid, but at the country pub I used to work in, both me and a colleague at the same time saw a small old man walk through to the bar and disappear.
The chef there is very interested in apparitions and we ended up setting up a lot of equipment a few weeks later and had some interesting findings in the form of sounds and a couple more sightings. The pub itself is very well known for spiritual activity.

I find it absolutely fascinating, and am quite good at feeling energies and auras. Love threads like this


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2013)

I've just read this in the bath and I am now too scared to get out. When will I grow out of hating being home alone!?


----------



## Dizzy socks (5 March 2013)

Please accept my sincerest apologies. I am not alone, but too scared to go anywhere alone now, can feel shivers going up my spine!


----------



## FinalFurlong (5 March 2013)

Dizzy socks said:



			Absolutely! I also joined 1 month after you!!! Its a sign! I will so beat you to 400 though, lol!

I will have a look on youtube!
		
Click to expand...

Bring on the battle!!!!!  

I do love the saddle club  

Elsiecat i get scared of that too!!!!!! I always have to run up the stairs really really fast in case something comes after me. Nothing ever does though


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2013)

It's like having to be under the duvet at night! How will a duvet protect you from anything!? 

I was in the bath the other week and could hear someone walking around the house. I freaked right out. Ended up leaning against the bathroom door for an hour crying!


----------



## Fimbacob (5 March 2013)

I had chronic depression after my first pony was put down and had reiki from someone who described his first yard down to a tee, even though we had moved yards twice since then.
Also had my german shepard who had passed away walk behind me on kitchen floor as her claws made a skit skit noise on the lino and she nudged past my left knee when I stepped into the garden. Took me a minute to remember she had been put down 3 weeks before. Broke my heart all over again.


----------



## MissSBird (5 March 2013)

I've had something.

I had my first horse put to sleep at a very young age - she had a degenerative bone disorder.

A few days after, when I turned out the lights to go to sleep, there was a rustling noise which stopped as soon as I turned the light back on. This went on for a week, with me getting progressively more tense and upset.

After a week or so I just broke down and burst out that I really miss _you_. That was the last night I heard the rustling.

I think she just needed to know she hadn't been forgotton


----------



## Littlelegs (5 March 2013)

I think we have them on our yard. It's a very old farm, although livery has been relatively recent, maybe 20/30 yrs at most. But, its lovely, & quite a few have lived out their days there. One night I was catching my mare & could see her to the left, but she wouldn't come to the gate. She's grey but had a full neck dark turnout on, so I was shouting a dark horse I naturally assumed was mine. My mare then came from the right. I walked up thinking it must have jumped in from somewhere, but when I walked round the trees to see, it had gone. There's a few times since I think I've seen it, & what's strange is my mare does a 'hello' whinny which is usually reserved for close friends. I also thought one of the horses was behind me once when i was cleaning the trough, but all were far end. Then the bucket rolled off even though there was no wind. There's been a few other things too. Like my mare calling to the field & not settling at all, even though all the horses were in. In exactly the manner you'd expect if two friends were calling each other. Not long after she reacted as if a friend had entered the barn & gone in its box. I'm convinced it is my friends now departed oldie. Numerous occasions childrens voices are heard, when any kids around are accounted for. But, its a really nice feeling, not scary in the slightest ever. People who neighbour the field have also asked us about 'the new big brown one' when nothing matches that description, & they've counted an extra horse. 
  Years ago lived in a house with an evil presence. Kitchen was ok, the rest was wierd. Especially stairs, which both dogs would watch as though someone descending. Tv would turn over, & things move, however I always got the impression of more than one presence, as the moving stuff always felt like it wasn't meant to be scary, & if you were freaked, & asked it to stop, it did. The other wasn't friendly. One day my usually friendly dog went mental, not just a warning to back off. Full on hackles, fangs, & snarls of which I had never seen, at something that had descended the stairs & made for the door. He did actually lunge through the doorway, at nothing. From his behavior, whatever it was had scarpered. He did sit guard for a few mins, but then happily wondered off.


----------



## FinalFurlong (5 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			It's like having to be under the duvet at night! How will a duvet protect you from anything!? 

I was in the bath the other week and could hear someone walking around the house. I freaked right out. Ended up leaning against the bathroom door for an hour crying!
		
Click to expand...

Oh god I can just imagine how terrifying that would be!!!! Hugs elsiecat!!!! 
Yeah ghosts are terrified of blankers


----------



## risky business (5 March 2013)

Seems as there not all horsey I have a few more..

My Aunty lived in a house which previously had a man, wife and their two daughters living there.. This it a true story, the husband in the end ended up strangling his wife and smothered his two children before setting the house on fire where he to died. My aunt was told all this before she bought the house as she was the next owner.. (Many years ago now).

All sorts used to happen in that house, my cousin had the daughters room and she'd often hear knocking on her bedroom window and the sound of girls laughing, she also had a man who used to 'speak' to her (in her mind) and tell her 'everything's going to be alright'..

One night my mum was baby sitting my cousin when she fell asleep on the sofa, when she woke she made her way to the stairs when she saw two huge fire balls in the kitchen archway (this is where the fire apparently was started)! When she looked again they where gone.. 

My cousin also said one night she done the washing up and left it on the drainer.. Went and sat down when the whole lot of washing up crashed to the floor.. She said she ran for her life up the stairs!


----------



## heebiejeebies (5 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			I was in the bath the other week and could hear someone walking around the house. I freaked right out. Ended up leaning against the bathroom door for an hour crying!
		
Click to expand...

I know I shouldn't laugh... but nearly wet myself at this haha! 

Most nights I can hear someone running around in my sons room at night, right above the living room. I go marching up to tell him off for not being in bed and he is always fast asleep.... it's happening right this very minute! Even the dog is watching the noise move across the ceiling. My son frequently says hello to 'the man' in his room. But like I say, it runs in the family so I'm not bothered by it, I love it!


----------



## FinalFurlong (5 March 2013)

heebiejeebies said:



			I know I shouldn't laugh... but nearly wet myself at this haha! 

Most nights I can hear someone running around in my sons room at night, right above the living room. I go marching up to tell him off for not being in bed and he is always fast asleep.... it's happening right this very minute! Even the dog is watching the noise move across the ceiling. My son frequently says hello to 'the man' in his room. But like I say, it runs in the family so I'm not bothered by it, I love it!
		
Click to expand...

OMFG that sounds like something out of a horror film!!!! 'the man' OMFG that terrifies the life out of me!!
I am not going to be able to sleep tonight!!!!!


----------



## kellybee (5 March 2013)

Just thought of another horsey one... my grandad was a racing fanatic and would sit watching the wrestling and horse racing religiously every saturday. Grand National was a hundred times better than christmas for him, and the year he died we were all at my grandmas house one saturday when the tv switched on by itself (remote was on the mantelpiece) so we found ourselves staring at one another, wondering how the hell the TV turned itself on to the Grand National.

Also, I thought I saw a monk walk across my horse field once, thread here; 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=582399&highlight=mind


----------



## heebiejeebies (5 March 2013)

FinalFurlong said:



			OMFG that sounds like something out of a horror film!!!! 'the man' OMFG that terrifies the life out of me!!
I am not going to be able to sleep tonight!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, it's more annoying if anything, I usually turn the volume on the TV up  My son is 2 and doesn't seem worried in the slightest by 'the man'. My grandad died when my son was 9 months old, so chances are it is him (or another passed on male relative) watching over him. Can't explain the running around though, can't picture it being my old grandad lol


----------



## spottyfilly (5 March 2013)

fab stories so far! ive got a few not horsey though. Our whole terrace block are haunted, there has been lots of weird happenings. Ill start with our house- Ive seen a man outside the bathroom (later confirmed by a medium as my great grandad) A woman at the end of my bed. When my Oh used to fall asleep at the computer someone or something used to bang on the desk to wake him up. The kids used to quite often say they saw a man in their bedrooms and once saw him walk out of the wall. daughter was 4/5 at the time and had no idea about ghosts etc. My oh's brother died a few years back and my oh saw him standing over our newborns cot not long after he died. My mum was hoovering on the top floor one day (3 storey house) and she walked downstairs and someone followed her down the stairs, she said she's never ran so fast in her life lol. when she slammed the kitchen door shut someone knocked on it. bless her she rang me up saying she's not stepping foot in my house until i come back. One day I was sat watching telly and one of the dogs started growling at the wall, next minute the towel flew off the radiator onto the floor. That freaked me out! None of the strange happenings have ever made me feel really uneasy thankfully.The family next door years ago had daughters friend staying over, during the night she was woken up by a dog in the bedroom growling at her,  they didnt have a dog at the time? My mum lives in a flat next door to me  and she has had lots of strange happenings. Her plants have turned around and things move. ill try and remember some more!


----------



## FinalFurlong (5 March 2013)

Heebiejeebies I have a similar thing with my aunty and nan and seeing white feathers. They always turn up in weird places like on my saddle just as I'm about to tack up and it wasn't there 2 mins previously, also one won't be there one min, ill go out the room, come back and they'll be one on the table!


----------



## spottyfilly (5 March 2013)

I like to think its family that are visiting us as they have owned the row of terraces for over 100 years. the houses were built in 1872 and a few people have passed away in them.My OH used to feel someone walk behind him when he was sat at the computer. We havnt had many happenings recently. It used to happen mainly when me and oh were argueing a lot (early years of relationship!)


----------



## Dizzy socks (5 March 2013)

I am totally spooked out.


----------



## Dizzy socks (5 March 2013)

FinalFurlong said:



			Bring on the battle!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Your on! it was even before, but when I post this I am 1 ahead again!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 March 2013)

I do not believe in any ghost/psychic rubbish at all, never have, never will but.....

Just last week, 8pm in the evening I was filling haynets in the cattle shed.  I heard a distinct clip clop of a trotting horse coming up the lane and past the farm.  Both the yearlings and even the cow looked up.  The horse in the next building called out and stood at his door.

I have no idea if there is a 'ghost' horse in our village and I don't want to know either, but I hung those nets up pronto and went home at speed !


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2013)

Safely under my duvet now!

None of mine are horsey but we seem to have diverted anyway - 

Since my Grandad died both me and my brother looked at the clock every single day at 11:11am. We both did this for about a year. I see it less now, usually when I'm either having a bad day or a great day (never a mundane day!).

Once went to the graveyard where my mum's nana is buried. I'd never been there or met the woman. Mum hadn't been in about 20 years I think, so she wasn't sure where either. Graveyard was over EASILY about 50/60 acres EASILY. Probably a lot more. I walked us straight to the grave and pointed to it from about 20 metres away! 

When my uncle died, I was lay in bed hot and bothered from crying. All of a sudden I felt a really calming cool sensation and managed to stop crying and drift off to sleep. Wasn't eerie at all.

When I first moved I heard a train all the friggin time. It seemed to be coming from the left side of the mountain from me. I heard it going along and the beeping of it. A few weeks later we went to a Garden Centre in that direction. Part of the decoration thingys was that a train track with an old train (she reckoned over 80 years old) ended there. I asked her where the new train track was. She said there isn't one for a good 15/20 miles! 

Probably more but I can't think right now!


----------



## TheSylv007 (5 March 2013)

Fascinating thread! I have always been really interested in this sort of stuff and one of the yards I used to work at had an extra house guest. They even named it and it was very mischievous. Apparently it used to switch lights on and off and one night it turned the bedside lights off while the owners were in bed. They bantered with it and said something along the lines of "can't you do any better than that?" and the next thing they heard was an almighty crash from the bathroom. When they went to look they found the contents of the bathroom cabinet all over the floor. It apparently used to play a toy guitar that was hanging in the children's bedroom as well.

I'm not sure I've ever seen a ghost but I was up at the yard one night and the yard tap was in a long shed which was used as storage for the hay (it had been previously been used as a shed with a turntable for a miniature railway!). I was filling up buckets and put a full one down behind me and turned back to start filling the next one. As I turned back to the tap I heard what I can only describe as heavy footsteps coming up from the other end of the shed. It sound like someone wearing work boots and they came up the shed, right behind me and out of the door. Needless to say I was completely frozen and my mind was spinning trying to rationalise what it might have been. It only happened the once and the animals never seemed to be bothered by anything but to this day I remember that and still can't really work out what it was. 

Friends of my parents also had a ghost in their lovely old cottage. They used to see the outline of an old man in the dining room and they would smell pipe smoke. He was benign for a few years then seemed to get grumpy and they started getting unpleasant smells that would disappear as quickly as they came. The final straw was when the wife was gardening and putting in plants which he obviously didn't like as she was shoved quite hard in the back. So she stood and shouted at him that it was her house and he should butt out (she must have looked like a nutter shouting at thin air) and he left after that.

I find it terrifying but completely fascinating.


----------



## Littlelegs (5 March 2013)

While you are feeling all safe under the duvet elsiecat, I have one especially for you. Not something I've heard firsthand or made up, just a ghost story. 
  There's a young girl home alone, reading ghost stories in bed. Whenever she scares herself a bit, she dangles her arm off the bed, & the dog who is lay under the bed licks her hand so she knows she's not alone. Eventually, she goes to the toilet, & is comforted by the sound of the dogs footsteps following & waiting outside the door. She then turns round, & written on the mirror is 'humans can lick too'.


----------



## kerilli (5 March 2013)

Loving this thread, glad I'm not alone in the house though!
Last spring my filly concussed herself really badly playing in the field and the vet said to leave her out overnight as less danger (fewer things to bump into) until she was more herself. I was worried sick so went and sat with her, and when she was asleep i went into the nearby shelter and huddled in the corner with a hot water bottle trying not to freeze. Sat there for a few hours till 11-12 ish, playing on phone, listening out in case she got up and started wobbling around. I was definitely wide awake. Then I heard the unmistakable sound of a few horses galloping really hard down the field. I assumed Katy and Ellie had mooched up the field, been startled, and were racing back down, so leapt to my feet to calm them down before they reached where Jinni and the pony were. But they were there already, standing around quietly, none had moved. There are no other horses for miles, but I KNOW what I heard. 
Also, and this is flipping annoying and random, I have a poltergeist who plays with the length of my stirrup leathers. I am really careful and never leave them at odd lengths, and they are often odd when I get on, really annoying!


----------



## spottyfilly (5 March 2013)

Littlelegs that's evil lol


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2013)

Also, I used to livery on a yard at the back of a house. The house is like a true-to-size dolls house. 3 stories high and in doll house dimensions. It can be traced back until 1212 although the current house was built in the 1700s. It even used to have a moat and 2 Priest Holes!

Anyway, quite a few people have seen a young girl staring out of one of the top windows. No children live in the house. They (and the owners) have heard children's laughter with no children around! 
Another story that I can't quite remember.. But its along the lines of - there used to be an underground passage between the house and a local church. There also was once a dungeon underneath. This could be related to the story but then again, it may not be. - Once one of the woman saw 2 or 3 (I can't remember) men in old fashioned clothing walking across the front lawn. They then walked towards some trees and disappeared!


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2013)

I read until my name Littlelegs and I refuse to read on!


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2013)

Ok, I've read it. 

Calling mum. Telling her there is an emergency and she must return home at once.


----------



## RainbowDash (5 March 2013)

Seeing as the thread gone non-horsey. Heres some more.

My gran used to sit on my bed when i was seven - she died the previous year. My folks house was the last place she lived before she passed away - my sisters friend saw her on a sleep over and described her - having never met her.

There was a WW2 POW camp near us - theres a german soldier who has followed me and sis around for years - turns up when theres something a miss. 

At family get togethers theres an aroma of grandads pipe baccy - he passed 30 yrs ago. No one smokes in the house.

When i was preg with first baby two ladies popped in our bedroom one night - both my grans dolled up for bingo as they did in life.

Thats just a few .... My Great Gran was a Clairvoyant and travelled with fairs - reckon i'm sensitive to it too - but it does scare me .. Places like Warwick Castle and Galleries of Justice in Nottingham are 'interesting' for me as spooks seem to spot the sensitivity and say 'Hi!' .... Eekk


----------



## googol (5 March 2013)

Omg I was freaked out b4 I read little legs post!!!

Things like this really freak me out and I try not to think about them. However since our old boy died I always see things out the corner of my eye in the dark at the yard. I put it down to him always being on my sub conscious mind, my brain has been thinking about him alot since he died but I try not to let myself cos I'm too sad

My mum goes to a lot of fortune tellers and they always say she has a "good aura" which freaks me out! 

I'm trying to get my boyfriend to read this thread so I'm nt scared by myself lol


----------



## Littlelegs (5 March 2013)

Lol elsiecat, I swear I didn't make it up, it used to do the rounds when I was in my teens.


----------



## MrsElle (5 March 2013)

Not horse related, but we had our beautiful Ridgeback put to sleep in October 2011.  She was a rescue dog and was the kindest, most trusting and wonderful dog ever.

OH and I were devastated when we had her put to sleep, and one morning, not long after, I was in the bathroom brushing my teeth and crying while thinking of her.  I felt a nudge on my leg, and ignored it, putting it down to a muscle twitch.  A few seconds later, I felt it again, but this time it was a definite nudge, a nudge so hard I had to take a step forward.  This is exactly what Lola used to do when she thought I was ignoring her and she wanted something.

Around the same time (in the few days after she died), her bowl, which was on a shelf in the kitchen, and behind other items so could not have fallen or rolled off, came off the shelf and rolled accross the kitchen floor.  OH was in there at the time and it scared him half to death.  He looked at the shelf and nothing else had moved, just Lola's bowl.

After these things happened I went out into the garden where Lola was buried and told her that while we loved her and would miss her, we would be fine, and that she was free to leave us if she wanted to.

We never had anything happen again, which made me quite sad.

Before this OH and I had never had anything remotely spooky happen to us, and were pretty sceptical about ghosts and the like.


----------



## mashnut (5 March 2013)

Since it's off topic now.... Closest I've ever gotten was when I worked in a different nursing home to the one I'm at now.
The building had bedrooms down a corridor well away from the lounge where everyone was and we had a resident in hospital at the time (stayed in one of those back bedrooms). I went down to one of the rooms to collect a cardi for a resident and heard a loud, blood curdling scream which sounded just like the resident who was in hospital. Checked my fob watch and it was 3.30pm.
2 hours later received a call from the hospital to say our resident had passed away.

At 3.30pm.


----------



## giddyupalfie (5 March 2013)

Wow, I'm *LOVING* this thread!

I have ghostly experiences most days - well, Mon - Fri when I am at work. We work in the staff nursery of our hospital (Royal Devon & Exeter) I don't get an uneasy feeling with anything that happens but my work mate does, I personally think she's just more of a wuss than I am  we have had all sorts happen.. loud bangs that come from somewhere in the building, yet never find a valid reason for where the bangs could have came from. 

There are electric doors coming from the reception into the corridor, obviously for security reasons, and you can only open them from either being in reception where there is a switch, or if you are already in the corridor where there is a large green button up high so you can let yourself out. We have heard those doors unlocking on numerous occasions even though the main doors have been locked?? 

One time I had already cleaned and shut up a room, went back in for something and there was a measuring jug smack bang in the middle of the floor. I may have found a reason in my head for this if it had been a circular object as it could have fell off on its own (would have still been creepy enough!) and rolled into the middle of the room but we all know what a jug looks like, there's no way that could have rolled anywhere let alone into the middle of the room as it has a pretty large floor space.

My friends phone turns itself on and off. This only happens when we are in work, I spend most days with her as we keep our horses together and she NEVER has anything of the sort happen when she's not in the building.

We previously had a toilet that would flush on it's own non stop. This only happened for a week or so and has not happened since so it may have been dodgy plumbing 

My friend has had something 'exhaling' into her ear one night recently. She said that what made it even more weird was that she wasn't even thinking of the ghost(s), she was thinking that she hoped her horse had settled in okay as she had gone off to be backed the day before so there was no way her mind was playing tricks on her when all of a sudden she heard 'aaaaaaah' in her ear.

About 3 weeks ago, my friend was taking a trolley back into the cupboard when she suddenly felt like there was someone behind her. She suddenly looked back and upwards like it was someone tall looming over her. So this makes us think its a man.

Baby monitors have started crackling and making noises whilst we've been in the room. Yet we're the only ones in the building at this time.

We've been sat in staff room when all of a sudden my friend has shot out of her seat like a bat out of hell, gone completely white like a sheet and eyes popping out of her head (like this >>  lol) and she said that someone just made a popping noise in her ear. Like the noise when you put your finger in your mouth and flick it out to make a 'pop'.

There has also been two times where I have been in the building on my own working as my friend was off on annual leave and I've suddenly looked up towards the door into the corridor because something has caught my eye, like someone/something walked past the door and down the corridor. I never actually thought much of this until the exact same thing happened to my friend a few weeks back. She was in a room on her own mopping up and she saw what she thought was me walk past in a hurry, she said that no sooner had it gone by one way it was going back down again and then she suddenly thought " that isn't clo!!!" when she came running in to tell me, she couldn't put it into words what she did/didn't see but I knew exactly what she meant. It's like there is definitely something walking down the corridor like it's in a hurry yet there's not actually anything there, no figure, no sounds, nothing.

I've also been hoovering and heard a massive thud. The door of an oven on a small plastic childrens kitchen unit had flew open on it's own and hit the floor.

Writing all this down has actually made me realise how much has happened  where's Derek Acorah when you need him?! 

Actually I'd prefer Sally Morgan


----------



## Dogrose (5 March 2013)

Just remembered something re psychic experiences - someone mentioned the Grand National. My ex loved the Grand National, it was one of the highlights of his year and he would pick three or four horses for each way bets. One year he had a weird vivid dream the night before that he was standing in front of a crowd of people, and they were all saying 'who will it be?' 'which one will it be?' and things like that. Then one man stepped forward from the crown and said 'it will be the last one you suspect'. One of the horses running in the race was called Last Suspect - my ex bet on him to win and he did at very long odds. It is the most he ever won.
One year I decided to pick out a tarot card to see if it would tell me who might win - I always bet on a couple of horses too, my ex would put the bet on for me. I don't usually use my tarot cards because they tend to tell me things I don't want to know! Anyway the random card I picked was '0' The Fool, which is a picture of a man staring into space stepping off a cliff. I decided this must mean there would be no winner that year. I wondered if Ladbrooks would take a bet that there would be no winner of the Grand National. I felt a bit stupid asking my ex to put a bet on that there would be no winner so just picked a couple of horses instead. It was the year there was no winner due to the false start.


----------



## heebiejeebies (5 March 2013)

Mashnut my aunt is a nurse, mainly working with old people who are about to die (that sounds insensitive!) and she is of great use at the nurses station as she can tell the other staff who on the ward has just died... Without leaving the nursing station! 
She also knows when family members/friends have died before the news gets to her, and on many occasion if my grans phone has rang and if my aunt is there she will prewarn her that its the 'call of death' and sure enough, it's my gran being told that someone has died!! 

This one really creeps me out, there is an old man who roams about the town where I used to live, but you rarely see him and NEVER hear him speak, but if you DO see him then it supposedly means someone has died. People now see the poor old man as a bad luck sign, if you see him, someone will have died or be about to die. 

He is also somehow always the one to tell you that someone has died, regardless of how well he knew the person, how is he always the first to know??

 I used to work in a pub and he would come in, tell me someone has died and to 'spread the word' and leave again! Some people were so freaked out by him they would leave the pub incase he got too close to them, they must have thought he was a curse, poor old man lol freaky though!!


----------



## spottyfilly (5 March 2013)

Pah to derek, he's crap.been to see him and he was rubbish.


----------



## Elsiecat (5 March 2013)

Just remembered one -

My mum was once doing the ironing when all of a sudden she went into serious thought surrounding what she should write on 'the wreath.' 
Just then the phone rang - her dad had died!


----------



## giddyupalfie (5 March 2013)

foxeefilly said:



			Pah to derek, he's crap.been to see him and he was rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Lol I know, I was joking. Didn't he get sacked from most haunted for faking it all? What a joke - that whole shows a fake!


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (5 March 2013)

My great grandma used to cycle home from work when she was in her twenties through a rural area, past farmers fields etc. Cycling home one night in the fog she could see a shape in the field ahead of her that looked like a man on a horse. Getting closer she realised it looked like the man had no head. This was the only way home so she had to keep going, but was getting more and more frightened the closer she got. Came almost level and peddling faster and faster she couldn't help but keep looking at the headless horseman in the fog ahead. Only to finally make out a drunk man sat on a cow  couldn't make it up  

On a more ghostly note, I've heard kids playing and horses trotting down an empty riding school yard before and seen the same horse in the field and being schooled a few times when he definitely doesn't live here now.


----------



## Delicious_D (5 March 2013)

Im not turning my lights off and NOT sleeping, EVER!


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (5 March 2013)

After reading this and seeing an ad for 'in the flesh' on BBC3 neither am I!


----------



## HBM1 (5 March 2013)

Not seen him, but I sense my baby horse around me all the time and it is very comforting.

Human wise, my nan's old house had an evil presence at the top of the stairs...can't explain it other than you felt something was watching you come downstairs and I always did so at a run.  I still don't like stairs. I thought it was just me until my mum, who grew up there, told me she always felt it too.


----------



## JHC (5 March 2013)

Glad Im not the only who believes in all this. 

At the yard theres a barn that you have to go in to turn the water on. However its not a barn but the old farmhouse. Still laid out as a house with the big inglenook fireplace etc.. The door to get in has a latch but on numerous occasions you can't lift the latch up to get in. You can even get a rod to put it through the hole to lift the latch but you can't. Without fail, as soon as you put the rod through, the window next door will slam regardless of if its windy. 

The only way you can get in is to get the farmer (descendent of the people who lived in the house) to open it, by simply putting his finger through and lifting the latch. There is no trick to open it, just somedays they don't want you in there. 

Another one is when my parents were looking to buy a house the visited a barn conversion. I went with them but as soon as I went in I felt odd. Nothing nasty but the atmosphere wasn't right. Anyway they bought it and the first night my brother who was around 2 at the time screamed, with his hands over his eyes. This happened every night. He was scared stiff. A couple days passed and one of the neighbours was a vicar so we asked him and his wife around but they point blank refused to step in the door. They wouldn't tell us what had happened in the house but told us to leave asap. 

Over the coming weeks my brother was getting more and more terrified and slept in the same room as my parents. All of us always felt cold. Then one night water flooded the kitchen. Came from under the floor. 

No explanation to why, it was a dry summer (how I miss them!). 

Shortly after we left, I would see figures hanging from the ceiling at the second staircase and it wasn't until my parents stripped the wall paper we found crosses drawn on the walls, everywhere. 

A lot of other things happened, whether it was linked I don't know, but we lasted less than 6 months.


----------



## RainbowDash (5 March 2013)

How about a reincarnation? My old pal dreamt about an old house for years - secret passages the works. She met a friend at her work place for a night out - her friend worked late - my friend had a tingle up her spine and said the place was familiar - old stately home - she walked over to the wooden staircase and pushed at the old dusty oak panel - lo and behold it gave way and opened - the old servants entrance - not been opened for years - decades of dust had built up .... The staff were astounded no-one even knew it was an entrance and it was found by a 18 year old who'd never been there before and only dreamed it ... True story :-D


----------



## JHC (5 March 2013)

* opps on phone... Should say shortly after we MOVED IN


----------



## RoseGrey (5 March 2013)

My lovely horse had to be PTS in Jan 2009 due to impaction colic, I had him cremated..it broke my heart and my spirit.
I scattered his ashes in the small woodland area of my land.
I often think I can see his silhouette at night when I tend to the other horses and walk my dog.
I am reassured that he is still around me.   
I really hope he is...


----------



## RoseGrey (5 March 2013)

I also had a first hand experience of a human ghost at a place where I work a couple of times a year...real goose bump stuff..... I totally believe in ghosts now !


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (5 March 2013)

PonyIAmNotFood said:



			After reading this and seeing an ad for 'in the flesh' on BBC3 neither am I!
		
Click to expand...

Can't decide if I want to watch it or not... looks so creepy!!!


----------



## starryeyed (5 March 2013)

I didn't believe in this kind of thing until I lived in our last house - now I have no doubt!! I have so many stories from there but I don't really feel like sharing them as I sit up here alone  - Maybe tomorrow (by daylight / phone!)

But will share my horsey ones.
Last summer I suddenly lost my beloved horse to colic, and it left me completely heartbroken. I remembered reading a thread on here about ghost animals and will admit that I desperately looked for him / signs of him everywhere but saw nothing, so just accepted he'd gone and started trying to move on and not dwell on it so much. But a few months after he died some weird things started happening - a few times I've glanced out of the window and done a double take when I've seen one too many horses - though I realise this could just be my mind playing tricks on me. Quite a few times, when I've been doing the feeds, the door of the stable that used to belong to him has violently swung open when there has been no one else there & no wind to blow it open - he always used to play with the doors and nudged them when he was waiting for me to finish the feeds. Once, I pushed the door back and it bounced straight back to me which threw me a bit! I'm sure it was him telling me to hurry up. 
But the weirdest thing happened a few months after he died and I just can't get it out of my head! When we'd go out hacking without him, we'd always give him a small feed to keep him occupied while we went off down the track, and he wouldn't settle until he had it (food obsessed!). Once I was sat on my mare just waiting for our hacking buddy to get ready, she'd gone into the house to grab something. It was a quiet, still day, but I heard his neigh call out from the field, so clearly, as it always did, to remind me to bring his feed - and my mare lifted her head, turned in the direction of the fields and neighed back immediately - and all I thought to myself was "i mustn't forget to give him his snack on the way out or there will be trouble!" eek:!!!!)
I sat there for a good half-minute before my heart stopped and my blood ran cold and it suddenly hit me that he shouldn't be able to neigh to me any more. I rushed my mare over to the fields to look and obviously he wasn't there ... but it was very, very spooky. We're the only horsey house around for quite a bit and you can see all the roads/tracks from the house - there was no one else about, and he had a very distinctive neigh. I've never told anyone that story but it really shook me - it was lovely to hear his voice once again. I haven't heard/seen anything of him since but I do like to think he's still about.


----------



## SNORKEY (5 March 2013)

God I'm not going to want to get up in the night to feed my baby! 

I've had a few things.... When I was about 13 I had my horse on a 200 acre farm, as I was getting mine in from the field one day I saw a girl on a grey horse gallop across the hill in front of me in the distance, I then saw her fall off at the top. I hadn't been at the yard long and there were three stable blocks and when I asked around if the girl was ok no one knew who I was talking about and there were no grey horses at the yard! 

I've also seen our old dog walk across the living room as clear as anything shortly after she died. And a shadow of our budgie sat on the top of the door. 

And shortly after my grandad died I went into his room to go and look at his gas mask he kept from the war which was in his draw, (he used to show it to me) and I had a really strong sense of him being there and telling me to get out of his room, he never liked me upstairs on my own. But weirdly I told my nan this at Xmas after many years, and she's never known he's had a gas mask in his draw and never saw it when she cleared them out!


----------



## Rose Folly (6 March 2013)

Quite a lot as from a very psychic family - wish I wasn't. But one conerning two horses I ownded.

My chestnut mare, on a particular ride along a local lane, where we had to turn left at a little country crossroads, always pulled out, right into the middle orf the road and did the left turn giving the LH verge a huge berth. I put it down to being one of her little ways.

In the course of time she died, and I got a new horse. Rode her along that route and she too pulled right out on that left hand turn. i was talking to the farmer who owns that land at a party, and the lane came up in conversation about something quite different. I happened to mention my two horses' aversions to that corner. He looked a bit oddly at me - and then told me that that the local gibbet had stood on that left hand corner!

Quite recently I was out riding with a friend, and had lent her my horse. She was in front as we rounded that corner. I didn't say anything, but sure enough my mare (her mount) pulled right out as usual, to the rider's surprise. My borrowed mount, who was new to the area and hadn't been that way before, didn't pull out. I was just thinking that it had all been my imagination when he shied violently to the right (at nothing) and very nearly unseated me .....?


----------



## NaeNae87 (6 March 2013)

Wow great thread everybody, your stories are all so interesting \

I don't see people, I feel them and their energy.

When I was 8, my pop had died a few months before. I was in bed at my nan and pop's house and I felt him sit down on the bed and put his hand on my shoulder, like he used to do when he was alive. I haven't really felt him since, but I think it might be because I was too young to know how he felt and how to sense him. My nan says she feels him all the time. 

When my mum died in 2010, my nan, a friend and I had just gotten home from the hospital, I had said my goodbyes and left for the night. I got a call from my aunty saying she had passed and as I collapsed crying I felt her give me a massive hug and comfort me. 
I started riding a little while after mum died and GK found me. We clicked almost like we knew each other and then Bo came about a year later. Again we have this connection, I trust these horses with my life. 

I took Bo to one of my Bowen modules as at that stage he was for sale (a friend and I had taken him on as a project horse) and we had just put the horses away for lunch when I started crying. Someone asked me why I was crying and what if felt like... my only answer was Mum. 
I did some investigating and it turns out that mum had sent him to me as a reminder to always follow my heart, not just my head in life (long story behind that one) and that if I have need to talk to her, tell Bo and he will help my message get through. I was standing with Bo at one of his first shows and I felt Mum's presence behind me, just to let me know she was there and proud and randomly when I spend time with him and GK, I feel her presence too. 

And here is a few from a family friend Kelly, who sees people. 
One of mum's best friends Tracey had flown in to Perth from Adelaide 2 day's before mum died. I asked her if she would speak at the funeral, as mum would have loved that. When her and her son went up to the podium to speak, Kelly said mum walked over to Tracey and put her hand on her shoulder while she was speaking and stood with her while she finished.

When my uncle committed suicide in 2005, Kelly was overseas and she woke up to find him sitting on the end of her bed. He asked her to tell my aunty and his kids that he was sorry and he didn't mean for it to happen. Kelly called her mum the next morning and asked her what that was about and her mum had no idea. Kelly's mum called my nan who confirmed that my uncle had died around midnight. 

I don't normally feel frightened or threatened by it, its actually really comforting. However before Christmas I was over in Victoria for part of my Bowen couse and we went to this pub called the Coach and Horses, (here is some info on it http://www.weeklytimesnow.com.au/article/2008/10/29/20581_country-living.html)
we didn't know much about it before entering but there was definately a heavy feeling to the place as we walked through the door. Of course the first thing we did was scare ourselves silly by reading the ghost story information that's at the bar... There is a story about the staircase and how one of the owners was thrown down it by an unseen force, breaking his leg as he fell... And guess how you get to the ladies room?? That's right, past the staircase. We went in pairs and I have never moved so fast... haha The staff, when they have to go upstairs, go in pairs just incase and a few times they have noticed coasters moving around or table settings messed up. We didn't see anything while we were there, however I did not want to go anywhere near that staircase. It felt really wrong. That could be something, or it could be me and my over active imagination from reading those stories 


ETA: wow, sorry for the essay!! haha
I didn't realise I had written so much.


----------



## hackneylass2 (6 March 2013)

After my Dad died I was heartbroken and a few months after went to a temple of truth meeting...I have no idea as to what the temple of truth is but suffice to say it was a congregation of people who believe in life after death...which I didnt at the time.  I was just desperate to know something ....is there after death.

At the meeting the orator said that he saw a man with a large white horse sat at his feet.  Who connected with that?  I at once knew it as my Dad and Silver,, my 17 hh horse who had died several years before and who my Dad often sat in the field with Silver reading. Silver would be laid down and Dad used to lean on him as he read.  Who the hell would have known that?  It freaked me out and comforted me at the same time it was too random to make it up.  I held my hand up and the orator said that there was no message, just that they were there in the next world.

Im still not sure if it was a fake or real...but to add to that we once lived in a house where my cats would jump into the kitchen from the lounge....I later found that a former resident of the house had collapsed and died on the threshold of the lounge and kitchen.  Was that something the cats could see and we couldnt?  Whatever it was I could not explain it.

Im not keen on the unexplained but those two incidents still make me wonder.


----------



## Dizzy socks (6 March 2013)

I'm glad i'm reading this in the morning...


----------



## RunToEarth (6 March 2013)

Ive told my ghost stories on here before so I won't, but a couple of weeks ago the most odd thing happened at my parents. 
We had our super star mare pts about a year ago, aged 32. We have a big painting of her, which usually hangs above the mantlepiece. Mum had been decorating to instead of being hung it was propped up there at an angle, so the base of the painting was further out, the top resting on the wall. 

All of a sudden it fell, flipping twice in the air before smashing the glass on the hearth.  It didn't slip down from the bottom as you would expect as there were candles etc in front of it which just didn't move. Its a very heavy framed painting and to fall from the top and land face up seems almost impossible. Anyway, we put it down to Bertha reminding us we really need to plant that Jasmin for her.


----------



## MiCsarah (6 March 2013)

I have a few stories. Ive lived in my house ever since I was born. My parents moved out, so its just me,my boyfriend and my 2 dogs. Every other week my OH does nights so im on my own. If I have a lazy week and have left the house a little messy, at night around 10pm when I'm in bed somebody will slam a kitchen door shut. Its really loud and a proper slam. Neither me or the dogs are bothered by it though.
My parents old house had somebody init aswell. Both me and my mum felt something on the stairs, we never told eachother until they had moved out. I was also in the bath once and had somebody say "Hello" to me. That freaked me out and I soon got out the bath!!!
Have loads of ones from an old job though. Worked for a lady looking after her 2 horses. He house was a really old place and so were the stables which were a little way from the house. One of the horses that I used to ride would always spook at one corner in the menage without fail. The people next door had one of those horse whisperer people out and the lady said. Next door there is a school and somebody is stood at H. If they want them to move then they just need to ask. So I was schooling one day getting really fed up that this horse kept spooking. So feeling like a complete tit, I pulled up and asked this person to move. The horse then watched something move around the school and dissapear. He never spooked in that corner ever again.
Another story at the same place, I always felt a presence stood behind me while I was filling the haynets in one of the stables. I didnt like that at all and would always make sure I filled the haynets while the horses were still in!!


----------



## RCP Equestrian (6 March 2013)

Loving this thread!! And I'm also very pleased to be reading it during the day 

Got a story from a friend who's mam owns the yard we rent. A horse was PTS there a few years ago, apparently it was the "devil" horse! After being PTS the guy had to take the trailer off the yard asap as there was blood dripping out the back (it had been shot) so everyone got brushes and water to scrub away the blood. Few days later after it had rained the blood came back, so they scrubbed it away again, next time it rained it came back again!  also after the horse was taken away the next morning when they opened the tack room all his tack and chiffney etc was on the floor! Scary. 

Also just recently, my OHs parents came to stay when we we're setting up (around xmas time) his dad came back in after going out for a cig and said "that horse sounds happy munching in the shed" (he's not horsey and was meaning the field shelter) me and my OH looked at each other and said "what horse?" the yard was empty, apart from our 2 and there weren't any horses in the shelter at that time! A couple of days later me and my OH were next to the field shelter (at night) and I could hear a horse in there, breathing, the crunching their teeth make when they eat their hay, and the general presence of a horse, safe to say we were freaked out and ran!  later got told by the owner their mare was PTS outside the shelter after giving birth. YIKES!!


----------



## Leg_end (6 March 2013)

I've only had horsey experiences.. One of my horses died at a show and I was heartbroken, it was a horrific, traumatic event and was one I just couldn't get over. I literally cried every day for months. I then spoke to an animal communicator who said Dev would do something to let me know that he's with me. A few weeks later I was watching eastenders with my housemate and we had a coupe of roses tins on our coffee table. All of a sudden the top tin got up onto its side, rolled off the bottom tin, off the table and rolled to my feet where it stopped. I said "hello dev" and I got a lovely warm feeling  He came visiting for a while until I found my other horse.

When Legend was PTS we had a few odd things happen in the house, at night our PC would turn itself back on and make the windows noise (de de de dee) even though the speakers were off.... Again it didn't make me feel scared, it was a lovely feeling to know he was looking out for me. All of that stopped once I'd had Buddy for a few months


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (6 March 2013)

I remember my Aunt taking me and my brothers in the middle of the night to the site of an old hall (in ruins).. she then proceeded to tell us about the headless horse woman who was known to ride up there at night.. lets just say I couldn't wait to get away from there..


----------



## Honeylight (6 March 2013)

A couple of none horsey ones, though one is animal related.

I used to have a studio in a converted mill in Manchester. It was on the top floor & had 13 artists. One night people got talking about an experience they had all shared. They thought someone was there with them, they had seen someone out of the corner of their eye, but when they went to ask them if they wanted a hot drink there was no one there. It was always in the early days one of the studio members, who wasn't there at the time. 
Some years later (after the spotted studio member had left) the building was bought by developers to convert into flats. Most tenants had moved out & there was only us on the top floor & a bookbinders, who had been there ages in the basement. I was busy making work for an exhibition. I let myself in disabling the alarm & got to work. At some point I was aware of someone behind, of their presence, I didn't turn around immediately as I was painting a detail & assumed it was one of the other members coming into say Hi. When I tuned around I saw a tall man in work overalls out of the corner of my eye. I searched the floor & I was the only one there.
A few weeks later I had to see the bookbinders about the meter & I said the building work must have disturbed the ghosts! He said "Oh have you got one too? We see someone in overalls out of the corner of our eyes & when you turn he's gone" 
I contacted the estate agents & suggested they had the building exorcised before selling the flats. I think they thought I was a mad artist!

My Mum died in hospital & my Dad was also ill in another hospital, so we had to drive across the Isle of Axholme on the Lincs/Yorkshire borders to break the sad news. As my friend drove following my Aunt & Uncle a badger darted across the road, at first she thought she might have hit it, but it ran off. None of us had seen a live badger before.
The following week when I was going through the handbag my Mum had taken to hospital I found a biro drawing of a badger with "Brock the Badger" written on it, that she had drawn. My Mum had never seen a live badger either.


----------



## RLS (6 March 2013)

Landlord of a pub had a great big german shepherd dog, lovely big softy lump, very friendly. It went everywhere with him. He loved it to bits.
Eventually the dog died of old age and (very strangely) the landlord cut off it's tail and hung it behind the bar, as a memento. 
One dark stormy night after clsoing time, it was lashing rain, howling wind, and there was a loud scratch, scratch, scratch at the back door. 
Landlord opened the door... there was his old dog... howling "my tail... my tail.. give me back my tail".
The pub landlord " sorry mate, I don't retail spirits after midnight"



(ok, really sorry for terrible joke)


----------



## riding_high (6 March 2013)

i have a few but the one horsey one i have is this, i used to ride my old mare down a disused railway line and to each side of it there was forestry. just off the track there was a ditch to pop over (nothing big) and then a few strides of steady canter before a fallen down tree to jump. i did this on a regular basis. one time i just jumped the tree and a ghostly figure moved out the corner of my eye behind the trees so i turned round and my horse was going nuttier than usual, the figure was ushering me to leave the area and looked quite panicked. i left quick and went back to the yard.
the next day another livery came to the yard and asked if i had heard about the accident on the track? i said no what happened and she said that someone had put fish wire up all across the track (side to side) at a height that would decapitate someone travelling at speed and someone on a scrambler was going along on his bike and the wire hit his crash helmet, he stopped and checked it out and found lots of fishwire.
if i had carried on i would have been going at either a fast canter or a gallop and wouldn't be here now so i'm thankful something made me turn back.


----------



## Elbie (6 March 2013)

A horsey one - my mum's friends dad is a builder. One day she was on his building yard with her son. While she was talking to her dad her son (about 3/4 at the time) was off pottering, talking to himself. Once questioned he said he was talking to a horse (can't remember the name!). After speaking to her dad it turned out there used to be a horse kept there called by the same name in the 'olden days' before he owned the plot.

Non-horsey. Lots of weird things going on! I semi-believe. My boyfriend has a lot of weird stuff happen to him but some of it is when he is asleep. He wakes up feeling someeone is choking him or grabbing his foot. I find it hard to believe things we are woken by as you don't know what the subconscious mind is up to. Similarly, I do work myself up really bad and can get into a frenzy so don't always trust my judgement. For example, went on a tour of Edinburgh's old merchants stores in an old bridge. All set up to be scary. Barely any light, cold, damp etc and so anything I 'felt' I put it down to the atmosphere. However, there have been times when I have felt or heard something I couldn't explain. Like at uni when we were in the flat above us, We heard a massive bang from the room next door which was locked. The bang was so loud it felt like the walls shook. The building was a really old proper brick building. The dividing wall was thick brick so no idea how the sound transmitted and vibrated through the wall.

My mum is easily scared to the point if you said "do you want to hear something spooky" she would run a mile. My nanna (mums mum) had a really bad heart attack and was in hospital. My mum stayed with her through the night and thought she saw a shadow of a tall well built man behind the hospital screen. She thought it was her grandad (her mum's dad).

And ther's always the fact that when I watch psychic Sally on Pick TV the leaves on the plant in the corner of my room always move!


----------



## Dizzy socks (6 March 2013)

*Shivers are running down my spine*


----------



## Potato! (6 March 2013)

My grandad used to make appearances when we were younger. For example we would be visiting my nan. She has a musical vase of flowers that he bought her when they went on holiday a few years before he died.  That would start playing all of a sudden. There were no batteries in it at the time. She used to say Tom says hello.  

Grandad Tom was a medium and towards the end of his days he had a hospital bed in the downstairs living room. In the evening before he died he went to bed as normal and about 11pm nan heard him talking to somebody and saying his prayers over the baby monitor. She told him to go to sleep and rolled over to go to sleep twice this happened all the while she could here the oxygen tanks hissing in the background ( he had emphaciema - spelling?) about 3am all was quiet, even the oxygen tank so when went down to check on him and he had turned them off before he had passed. The grandfather clock in the hallway also stopped. Every year after that on the anniversary of his death the clock would strike  once (she had never restarted the clock). 

More recently I had to have Guinness my cat put to sleep. She always slept at the end of the bed on my feet. For the first week or so after she had gone I would put a hot water bottle where she used to sleep. However one day I forgot and I felt the familiar warm vibrating as she was purring at the bottom of the bed. I forgot completely that she was not there and reached out to stroke her. It's comforting to know she is still with me. 

I went to see a medium about 6months ago who told me that I have my grandfathers talents and I need learn how to tap into them and use them. I had not said a word and was sitting at the back of the room with 40 other people so he couldn't have known.


----------



## Parachute (6 March 2013)

These are quite spooky! 
Not horsey, but my mum and stepdad once drove down a road near Pately Bridge. It was 1am and pitch black, they'd just come back from a party and decided to stop off. Mum got out of the car for a cig and looked away from the car. When she got in , my stepdad was white and sweaty (nice  ), mum asked what was up and looked infront of the car and saw a man with a bag walking towards the car, she watched him walk through the car and disappear. They went back to the party completely shocked and was told a walker had died on that road a few years back..


Creepy!


----------



## SNORKEY (6 March 2013)

I've remembered another one! When I was the manager of Pizza Hut (in Eastleigh) a long time ago I was there early waiting for a delivery. Within an hour the office fan turned its self on, then I put a knife on the side, not near the edge and when I turned around it was on the floor, but I didn't hear it drop! And then I heard the cutlery rustling out the front. I went out there thinking the cleaner had arrived and no one was there! 
I waiting outside the back until the delivery men arrived and never went there on my own after that. Upstairs in the office had a horrible feeling as well :/


----------



## Love (7 March 2013)

Although I had great fun reading all of these, just to let you all know I'm sleeping with the lamp on tonight!


----------



## FrostyFeet (7 March 2013)

Duvet clutched firmly under chin;hot or not,my arms are NOT going outside tonight..


----------



## Dizzy socks (7 March 2013)

Awake now, so have ventured back to read some more, still spooked though!


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

Slightly spooked here but does anyone else find it interesting that there is almost as many replies for this thread with people claiming supernatural occurrences as there are people balking at reiki/animal comms etc...

Maybe people shouldn't be so quick to scoff at energies beyond our senses


----------



## Dizzy socks (7 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Slightly spooked here but does anyone else find it interesting that there is almost as many replies for this thread with people claiming supernatural occurrences as there are people balking at reiki/animal comms etc...

Maybe people shouldn't be so quick to scoff at energies beyond our senses 

Click to expand...

Could be...do many overlap?


----------



## patchypony (7 March 2013)

So glad im reading this in the morning! Very interesting though, fascinated by this stuff  

Have no real ones, but my grandad passed a few years back, and he used to smoke a pipe. Couple of days after he passed, my dad walked into his study in the morning and could smell pipe smoke, as if my grandad (his dad) was sitting in there.

Couple of times ive stayed at my nans house (the passed grandads wife) and theres very spooky things there. Floorboards upstairs creaking as if someones up there ( we were both downstairs) and catching things out the corner of my eye.
Probaly subconcious playing tricks  nice to think he's still there though...


----------



## sherry90 (7 March 2013)

I didn't used to believe in anything paranormal, however, me and my mum both witnessed a little girl at the side of a road near a field to our house. It was as if she was going to step off the curb in front of the car, so my mum braked the car. She then turned and when through the post and rail fencing! Both me and my mum looked puzzled so we turned around to see if we could find this little girl. Nowhere to be seen, no girl like her lives that way. I'm not sure if it's linked and this seems far fetched but, a few months after, my friends house who is opposite the field died stepping in front of a train. People give me odd looks when I tell the story and I would probably doubt my self if it was just me who saw her but both me and my mum saw the same ghostly little girl that day.


----------



## alwaysbroke (7 March 2013)

OH's horse of  lifetime was PTS 18 mths ago we regularly see him standing in his stable watching us, just as he used to. Our other horses have taken on Sirs  little traits things they never used to do but do now it feels like he has't left us completely


----------



## Dizzy socks (7 March 2013)

aww...


----------



## Shantara (7 March 2013)

Not horsey and I certainly don't believe in super natural stuff, but me and the new man were driving through some woods in the snow a few weeks back and I could have sworn I saw someone cross the road, but he didn't see anyone! 
I believe it was just someone walking around in the woods at gone midnight (weird!) but it was still very very very creepy! Made me very on edge.


----------



## Dizzy socks (7 March 2013)

I've thought that before, always makes me feel funny!


----------



## Dizzy socks (31 March 2013)

FinalFurlong said:



			Bring on the battle!!!!!  

I do love the saddle club  

Elsiecat i get scared of that too!!!!!! I always have to run up the stairs really really fast in case something comes after me. Nothing ever does though

Click to expand...

I am soooo winning


----------



## FinalFurlong (31 March 2013)

Right elsiecat, bring on the battle!!!!!!! I am determined not to loose!!!!!


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (31 March 2013)

Quite a few years ago, a nurse told me of her unworldly-horsey encounter at the top of Grey Hill, a clearing above Wentwood Forest.
She walked her 2 dogs up there , and dozed off one day in the sun.
Her dogs woke her, to the sound of galloping horses
along with a metalic chink , like the sound of armour
She stood up , then heard and felt a few horses and riders closely pass her ,
She was not afraid but a little niggled that she had missed the occasion !!

Never a more grounded person have I known.


----------



## Natch (31 March 2013)

I was doing some Reiki on a friends horse last year and he was busy eating hay. He stopped and looked up,  and both be and I casually watched a calf walk through one wall through the stable and out the other side. Calm as anything,  if the horse hadn't watched it too I would have doubted myself.

I've been with my Loan horse and seen him spook and snort and stare just beside me and out of the corner of my eye I saw my last horse. Completely different county from where he was kept, and he was pts several years prior to that.

My old lab came to visit several times, which was lovely


----------



## Spit That Out (31 March 2013)

It was March about 3 years ago, dusk and I had just finished at the yard and driving home down the lanes.
Just got to a bad bend at the bottom of Slaughter Hill Lane and a man came out of the hedge approx 50 yards in front of me, the car coming towards me flashed his lights as if to warn the man that just went straight from one side to the other.
He was dressed like a roman soldier with a sword!!
The hedge however is about 5ft high and thick Hawthorne and no way could you get through it. He wasn't in the field the other side.
Jokingly I mentioned it to the YM the next day and she told me that the reason it's called Slaughter Hill is because a Roman foot patrol got attacked by the local farmers. As a punishment the Romans killed the whole village and their blood ran down the hill into the stream at the bottom of the hill?!!? Apparently they found a bejewelled sword in the stream about 10 years ago after doing digs in the area which is now in a museum in Chester!
I'm not a big believer in ghosts etc but I really did see a roman that night.


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 March 2013)

We were looking after a friends house, I got up and went to work. OH asked me what I'd come back for and why I'd sat on the bed - I hadn't and didn't. Freaked him out when I told him so.
A friend has a 15th century house with a couple of ghosts. Another friend was staying there due to her house being renovated and a couple of times she was woken up by being throttled ! She said she woke up just at the point of no return and could feel hands round her throat. i'd never stay there.


----------



## 1stclassalan (31 March 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			I am an accountant, I don't believe in ghosts.  I can't explain why they did what they did that day - how did they know where she was ?????
		
Click to expand...

Which way was the wind blowing? Let me guess - from where you left the mare.


----------



## 1stclassalan (31 March 2013)

Natch said:



			My old lab came to visit several times, which was lovely 

Click to expand...

My local pub - lovely old place, half timbered, thatched roof, jovial landlord that kind of thing, they had a beautiful Golden Retriever for years but sadly he demised and was greatly missed by the regulars as they all used to feed him crisps and beer dregs. So a cry went up to the landlord saying for him to put up a reminder........... so he had the dog's tail prepared and mounted over the bar and everyone toasted the good old dog.

About a year later, just after the landlord had locked up there was a scratching at the doors which sounded just like the dog used to do ... and sure enough the doors moved a little and a little whine could be heard. The landlord opened the door and there was his old dog looking a bit ghostly but visible - amazingly - the dog spoke.... "can I have me tail back" I'm up in doggy heaven and it's great but I can't wag me tail because it's hanging over the bar. The landlord blew through his teeth and says - "I'd love to help you boy - but it's against the law for me to RE-TAIL SPIRITS AFTER HOURS...... hahahahahahahah muhhahahah.


----------



## Fools Motto (31 March 2013)

When I was about 3, we moved into a big house with my grandmother. This house had 4 internal really old fashioned stables, you know with bars and old mangers and hay bars high up on the wall with a hay loft above. Also had 7 external stables. My gran used to breed some 'show hack' types, the odd hunter and the odd livery also stabled. By the time we moved in she has almost given up and most stables stood empty. My pony was stabled in the 7, along with a TB, a hunter and another pony. I had no prior knowledge to which previous horse was stabled where. Yet, when I went into the internal 4 block, there stood a dark brown horse, with a white face looking through the bars at me. I remember looking up and wanting to stroke 'its' face (obviously couldn't reach).  I kept asking who this horse was, gran was puzzled. I explained what I had seen and which stable and she explained that I had described 'Portrait' perfectly, in his stable - her favourite horse, which sadly had to be PTS due to a serious leg injury. I can still picture that image I saw that day, some 30 odd years later!


----------



## LeannePip (31 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			My local pub - lovely old place, half timbered, thatched roof, jovial landlord that kind of thing, they had a beautiful Golden Retriever for years but sadly he demised and was greatly missed by the regulars as they all used to feed him crisps and beer dregs. So a cry went up to the landlord saying for him to put up a reminder........... so he had the dog's tail prepared and mounted over the bar and everyone toasted the good old dog.

About a year later, just after the landlord had locked up there was a scratching at the doors which sounded just like the dog used to do ... and sure enough the doors moved a little and a little whine could be heard. The landlord opened the door and there was his old dog looking a bit ghostly but visible - amazingly - the dog spoke.... "can I have me tail back" I'm up in doggy heaven and it's great but I can't wag me tail because it's hanging over the bar. The landlord blew through his teeth and says - "I'd love to help you boy - but it's against the law for me to RE-TAIL SPIRITS AFTER HOURS...... hahahahahahahah muhhahahah.
		
Click to expand...

your a bit late with that joke - some one already told it a few pages back 

i have never had any ghostly encounters and dont think i want to :S  but would love to believe in that sort of thing espcially communication between animals/after life -very interesting stuff!


----------



## Ideal (31 March 2013)

Not a sensible time to read all of these posts  , feel a bit scared now .


----------



## 1stclassalan (1 April 2013)

LeannePip said:



			your a bit late with that joke - some one already told it a few pages back 

i have never had any ghostly encounters and dont think i want to :S  but would love to believe in that sort of thing espcially communication between animals/after life -very interesting stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry - I do apologise - it's been around for an awful long time - a very good one of the type!

I think we'd all probably like to communicate with the dead for some reason or another, so long as it was a pleasureably experience but...... I have a BIG problem with considering the slightest truth in any of it!

The whole reasoning behind calling Life - Life is because we can observe certain functions going on in all things considered to be "alive" - when these functions stop - they are dead or lifeless.

During life, science has established that energy is produced by "burning" fuel - food and breathed air - ONLY while one is alive...... so where does the energy come from to create a ghost? Remember - there is no such thing as magic! If you can see something - photons are coming from it and enter your eye to form an image - what does that?

But of course, your brain is quite capable of forming pictures for you to look at that do not exist in reality - and as many people like to relate to other people with shared experiences - that's why most ghost stories conform to a pattern. They ain't real!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (1 April 2013)

My cat dies in December. I had a thread about him on here and I was distraught to lose him as we had such an incredible bond. However he did have a few bad habits such as peeing in the house if he was annoyed about something. He always slept on my bed and was usually there all day too in his latter years. Anyway after he died we rehomed two cats who were reluctant to enter our bedroom and preferred to sleep in the the kids rooms or anywhere else but our room. One night they did venture in to our bedroom and were rummaging around when there was suddenly this terrible smell of cat pee. The two cats scarpered and as as they did the smell vanished. I checked the room and there was no trace of any "accident." Can't help thinking Spice was warning them off "his patch" but after that night the cats have been much more at ease in that room and one of them often sleeps on the bed-just where Spice used to. Strange!


----------



## LaurenyLou (1 April 2013)

I had a livery whose horse was pts, but had always been in the field behind my stables it's whole life.  For a year or so after her death I would always see her when I was making feeds outside the hay barn where she used to linger in the day.  Have had horses pts since and never seen any of them sadly.  

In the house that was with the yard (where my parents still live) we had a few scary moments. Once my nephew who was about one at the time was sat at the top of the stairs in the old part of the house, and was pointing and
waving to the bottom but nothing was there. 

Also, I was in alone at night and could hear someone on the stairs going up and down. I was so terrified I ended up calling the Police convinced there was someone in the house! Good old Kent police came on lights and sirens and searched the grounds too!   But they were the only events in ten years.


----------



## 1stclassalan (1 April 2013)

My next door neighbour tells me he's clairvoyant - yet he asks me the weather forecast! He's away this weekend and asked me to keep an eye out on his house so obviously his Red Indian guide must be on holiday too.

If there are ghosts - I must be a singularly unfeeling person - I've been in Stonehenge before the sun comes up on midwinter's day - on my own. In jungles full of noises and is so black this you cannot see your own hands in front of your face and wandered around numerous battlefields where you'd think the odd ghost would hang about looking for a friendly face? Nothing! 

On the otherhand I've had some amazing occurences of what could be described as "intuition"  - I don't mean spooky but one's own subconscious working away in the background and forming ideas in the conscious - that's how I became so absorbed in all the 911 stuff - but even with that - I can actually watch guys throwing themselves out of the windows with complete detachment. 

My old mare has never made any contact with me either despite me putting in many a long distance call but she never picks up.


----------



## Montyforever (1 April 2013)

A couple of days after a horse I used to help look after had been PTS I was walking home from my nans in the dark and it was a very quiet night. I could hear Montys odd shuffling walk (Cushings and athritis .. He shuffled bless him!) behind me and then felt a nudge in my arm.

I never got to say goodbye to him, but I feel like I did in a way.


----------



## Dizzy socks (17 June 2013)

Great stories! Only 2 months late in replying!


----------



## Luci07 (17 June 2013)

Sometimes I think our minds play tricks when you lose a much loved pet. I know I kept thinking I saw my first Stafford after she died but equally aware it could have been the habit of seeing her.

However, it's interesting when you see something you had no link to or expectation of seeing. I spent a weekend in a converted Victorian fort in Guernsey and had a room made from a converted gun room. The Germans has used it extensively in the 2nd world war. I am pragmatic and don't scare easily but was horribly spooked by being in that room and even the dog didnt want to stay there with me. When collected I mentioned this to the man who looked after the property and THEN he told me that was the room where people consistently saw a German soldier by the window!


----------



## Rose Folly (17 June 2013)

I put my horsy psychic experience on here, but have remembered an even odder one. I used to do a once-a-week secretarial stint for a rich old lady who lived in one of the houses in Royal Crescent in Bath. She spoilt me rotten. We'd do the morning work, her housekeeper would provide a delicious lunch, and then we'd have coffee in the drawing room, which looked out over the lawns. Her little dog would always sit on her knee for an after-lunch treat.

We were doing this one day. I was sitting with my back to the door from the hall. I heard the noise of a dog shaking itself and a chain collar clinking. I looked over my shoulder. There in the doorway stood the smartest old-fashioned type of terrier, head on one side, looking into the room. I assumed that the housekeeper had opened the door from the hall onto the Crescent and that the  dog had sneaked in. I turned to my employer, probably slightly wide-eyed and said "Oh my goodness, look at that". Before I could say anything else she replied. "Oh my dear, you've seen the dog in the doorway, haven't you? I often  see it, and so does Molly (her dog). She wags her tail at it."

I looked back. No dog, just the open doorway. Bright sunshine. Nothing scary. Street door firmly closed. Housekeeper had gone for a zizz. 

The old lady has since sadly died. But I wonder who that little fellow is looking for. I hope the new owners of the house like his appearances.


----------



## Alex McG (17 June 2013)

No! I have seen ghost dogs! Lol


----------



## Dizzy socks (17 June 2013)

Alex McG said:



			No! I have seen ghost dogs! Lol
		
Click to expand...

Tell...


----------



## Alex McG (17 June 2013)

Sorry, I can't remember. It was a long time ago!


----------



## Chavhorse (17 June 2013)

Well I normally keep quiet about this as people tend to think you are deranged .

The house where I grew up was also the house my Father grew up in was an old Victorian Pile complete with brick built stables and two paddocks at the back that would have originally been used for the carriage horses of the house and during my fathers childhood the hunters and riding horses of the family. 

We had many things happening that all revolved around our horses and animals;

One night the photograph of my mothers horse Sandy flew off the sideboard for no reason at all, she put it back and carried on reading her book, when it flew off again she says she clearly heard a voice saying Go to Sandy she went out to the yard to find Sandy down in his stall suffering the first signs of colic.

Quite often when you were in the yard the horses would look past you and whicker to something/someone you could not see.

Sometimes you would look out of the window and see all three horses standing by the paddock gate whickering and rubbing up against something.

Our family dog could be seen sitting perfectly still wagging his tail and offering his paw to no one. 

You could always smell pipe smoke in the tack room but no one in the family smoked.

My father always used to say looks like Danny is here again turns out Danny was the young groom who used to work at the house but was killed in World War II in 1940. He remembered him as a lovely gentle young man whom all of the horses he was looking after adored, he also used to smoke a pipe. Dad assumed that Danny had come back to look after our horses in the place that he loved. 

Over the years many many things happened and it just became the norm to go to the stables in the morning and say "morning Danny" and "Night Danny" last thing. None of our animals were in the slightest bit worried by it.

Danny stayed around up until we had the last horse we kept at the house put to sleep in 1993 (my Father's Hunter aged 28) then seemed to disappear. My Mother sold the house in 2006 following my Fathers death to move into sheltered accommodation.

Truth being stranger than fiction I still have friends in the village and went back last year to visit. Met up with the new owners of the house in the pub and asked if all was well and did they love living there as much as we did to be told, we love it but really odd that since we bought our daughter a pony we keep smelling pipe tobacco in what you used to use as a tack room.


----------



## hnmisty (17 June 2013)

Not a horse one, but I used to keep my pony on my neighbour's yard. I had the two stables by the road. I used to feel there was someone watching me from her house. Not in a threatening way, in a creepy-but-keeping-an-eye-on-me way. Her daughter had suffered from anorexia for over 15 years and died in the house.

The tap room was at the end of the yard, and I used to feel that I'd see her daughter in the doorway. I refused to go down there on my own at night. My mum used to laugh at me...but later admitted it gave her the wiggies. I'm pretty sure it did to my neighbour too, I scared the loving daylights out of her a couple of times down there. 

Sophie was the kind of person who would do anything for you, and "ghost" Sophie would probably have offered to carry my water buckets, but my screams would have been audible in America!

Horsey...when Misty was on restricted grazing in a smaller pen than Harry, I was sat in her pen one day when she came up behind me and I heard a voice in my head saying "why does he get more grass than me?".

I'm a scientist through and through though!


----------



## Kelly1982 (17 June 2013)

In hadnt been at my new yard long when the old horse next to one of mine was PTS due to colick. 

A few weeks later I was down the yard on my own mucking out when I heard a horse mooching about around the yard. Didn't think nothing of it as was in my own little world and just assumed someone had come down to turn out. When the mooching carried on I suddenly thought 'oh cr*p I bet one of the horses has escaped as I'm the only one here' so ran out to go and rescue it. 

I couldn't see anything so ran round the yard looking as thought maybe it had gone into one of the feed barns but nothing. Checked all the stables and every horse was out in the fields???

Went back to mucking out hoping I wasn't cracking up. Didn't hear anythin after that and haven't heard anything since.

I swear it was the old boy coming back one last time


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (17 June 2013)

Chavhorse, that is a lovely story, it's made my eyes prick a little.

I've posted my experiences on here before, sadly no animal ones but this is my most recent.  My father died on 19th May last year, Mum and I were with him when he passed.  Mum put their house on the market, and in October she moved to an 18thC cottage in a small Dartmoor town.  It's a nice place, a former shop, and we know a few people who have previously owned or lived in it (it was rented out for a while) and no one has admitted to having anything out of the ordinary happen.  Mum had only just moved in when one day in the smallest bedroom I smelt sweat - not unpleasant at all, just as if a man who'd been working hard outdoors all day had stopped in front of me.  It was in a small area, and I was the only one who smelt it.  It didn't worry me at all, I quite liked it and I had a vision of a man wearing a vest but no idea of what he looked like.  I smelt it a few times in that room or on the top stairs (and have since taken a photo in the house that shows an orb on those stairs.)  My Mum then had a huge panic about sleeping in the top bedroom, she was being woken up at night by noises, bangs, chains rattling, and she thoroughly scared herself (I slept there and heard nothing), she was convinced it wasn't Dad as 'he wouldn't try to scare me'.  She called the local Vicar who came and chatted and said a prayer in every room, and as Mum was saying goodbye to him and shaking his hand at the front door, she suddenly smelt the sweat smell, as if that presence was with her saying goodbye to the Vicar too, it was the first time she'd smelt it and she couldn't believe that she'd ever doubted my description of it.  Anyway... totally unrelated conversation with her one day, she tells me that my Dad used to smell so strongly of sweat that she used to chase him around the house spraying deodorant at him, she doesn't always look too deeply at things and didn't connect the smell in the cottage with Dad...  the house is peaceful now, my Mum is settled, there are no noises and no smell, he is gone...

Oh, he also left a few pencils around the place - for a few months I was finding random pencils, on a clear work surface, or the middle of the floor. It was only after his death I realised how much he wrote notes on so many things, bags and boxes of hand written family tree stuff.  Again, that's now stopped.

I've found it comforting - we all deal with death differently, but these thins have made me smile (well mostly...)


----------



## Missmac (17 June 2013)

I dont remember this but my Mum swears that this happened and convinced her that guardian angels exist!

I was just over 2 when my nana died. 
About 3 months later i was going through a phase of getting up in the middle of the night and climbing into my parents bed. One morning i toddled into their room and Mum was telling me what a good girl i was for staying in my bed all night when i announced that 'i did wake up but Nana floated down through the ceiling, put me back in bed and read me a story'
This happened 3 times over the course of a couple of months and mum still cries when she repeats the story.


----------



## Missmac (17 June 2013)

Lol just read the title of the threat properly!
Mine isn't remotely horsey!


----------



## Goldenstar (17 June 2013)

Not horsey but when I was in hospital after an riding accident I had my leg iced for ten days before surgery for my broken leg.
As you could imagine lying for ten days with a broken leg was very unpleasant one night in dark in between sleep waking conscious unconscious not sure what. I had the strongest feeling of Labrador dogs lying beside me one on each side it was my two beloved dogs long gone come to comfort me .
Now I can tell you it was probally just my mind conjuring up a nice feeling in a extreme situation but at the time I really thought they where watching over me.


----------



## star26 (17 June 2013)

I am fascinated by this thread! 

Chavhorse and Spot_the_Risk- such lovely stories, brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## Sleipnir (18 June 2013)

First post here.

I used to work in a larger lesson barn and sometimes stayed late until dark. One October evening I was going down a path by the barn, and suddenly heard a horse nicker right behind me and huff a warm breath on my hand. Turned around to see who had escaped...but there was no horse, and nobody had escaped. I later got to know that a young filly had died and been buried very close to the spot where this happened - I believe she is still with her herd.

Also, not about horses, but right after my first cat died, she still could be heard grooming herself and walking around the flat at night - not just by me or my roommates, but also by guests who stayed for a night. She'd sometimes jump on the bed and you could feel her paws pressing into the blanket over you, but nothing could be seen. She stayed for about a month. When I finally came to accept her very sudden and painful death, she moved on and was not heard again.


----------



## fatpiggy (18 June 2013)

Rose Folly said:



			I put my horsy psychic experience on here, but have remembered an even odder one. I used to do a once-a-week secretarial stint for a rich old lady who lived in one of the houses in Royal Crescent in Bath. She spoilt me rotten. We'd do the morning work, her housekeeper would provide a delicious lunch, and then we'd have coffee in the drawing room, which looked out over the lawns. Her little dog would always sit on her knee for an after-lunch treat.

We were doing this one day. I was sitting with my back to the door from the hall. I heard the noise of a dog shaking itself and a chain collar clinking. I looked over my shoulder. There in the doorway stood the smartest old-fashioned type of terrier, head on one side, looking into the room. I assumed that the housekeeper had opened the door from the hall onto the Crescent and that the  dog had sneaked in. I turned to my employer, probably slightly wide-eyed and said "Oh my goodness, look at that". Before I could say anything else she replied. "Oh my dear, you've seen the dog in the doorway, haven't you? I often  see it, and so does Molly (her dog). She wags her tail at it."

I looked back. No dog, just the open doorway. Bright sunshine. Nothing scary. Street door firmly closed. Housekeeper had gone for a zizz. 

The old lady has since sadly died. But I wonder who that little fellow is looking for. I hope the new owners of the house like his appearances.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. The Royal Crescent is notorious for its ghosts of former residents.  Look up the book by Vivianne Rae Ellis "True Ghost Stories".  It makes fascinating reading - all were sent in by "normal" members of the public.


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (18 June 2013)

I lost my beloved mare last year. I was absolutely devestated and heart-broken and was in a bad way for a while. I went to see a psychic and she asked me a few questions regarding my horse to which I said she had died (literally that's all I said as was very skeptical), she asked whether my horse had been put to sleep as she felt that she didn't die naturally  (I didn't say she had "died" to catch her out, I just said it without thought). She also said that she felt pain in her feet and head and asked whether she'd been put to sleep due to feet and head problems (which she did, she had navicular and nueroligical issues)...she asked whether I was with her in her last moments as she felt my mares last memories were of me lying down with her in the mud (and it was blooming muddy that day) with my head on her neck and my hand stroking her... She also said a few other things that really threw me!! 

I've never seen my mare or anything like that, but I have felt her presence, very much so the first few months after she died. I don't know if it's just that I've moved on, but ever since I got my new mare (6/7 months after my late mare died) I don't feel her presence as much, maybe it's just me but I do feel that we're both at peace now.


----------



## shamrock2021 (23 December 2020)

In a previous yard I saw the  yard owner husband that has been dead for the last 3 years. My mother, brother and sister saw it . The show microphone in the yard turn on by itself and you could hear a man voice.  It sounds crazy but it actually happened. I am naturally a non believer but seeing that change my mind .  All I can say is I am glad to be out of that yard.


----------



## Louby (23 December 2020)

I was on a yard years after the previous yard owner died, I used to buy feed from there and new him.  Years later a current livery said they had seen a man walking in the barn area, described him to a tee.  They didnt know the previous yard owner nor that he had died.  Was a bit spooky!


----------



## Rosie'smum (24 December 2020)

I have recently seen a little dark coloured sec a type pony on my yard. I was walking back up my field after poo picking and it was just getting dark. A little pony was walking some distance in front of me and kept looking round to see if i was still there then disappeared.
Couple of weeks later walking across a different field I could see the car headlights showing up through some horses legs, I thought ah thats where my friends 2 horses were but when i got closer to the yard they were in fact near the gate and not the middle of the field.
Need to ask the yard owner if a pony has died there or not.
First time I have ever seen anything like that.

Non horsey 1 of the houses I lived in as a kid used to have things going on. Used to be watching tv in my moms room with her and 2 seperate occasions the clock and my moms earings would go flying across the room, not like they would from vibartions! And my parents could smell perfume between 2 trees in the garden but I could never smell it.


----------



## SashaBabe (24 December 2020)

Non horse related.  My dad died 26 years ago and is buried in a small church graveyard, where some of the graves date back to the early 1800s.  A "new" church was built about 40 years ago, but the old original church still stands in the grounds, a short walk from dad's grave.  One day, mum and I went to visit dad's grave and I remarked on the organ music coming from the old church.  I walked over to the old church and listened for a few minutes to the lovely music.  A few months later, on another visit to dad's grave, we stopped to speak to an elderly man who kept the graveyard tidy.   I remarked on hearing the organ music coming from the old church and he informed me that there was no organ in the old church any more and that it was completely empty.


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 December 2020)

Not really, but I did have a reiki lady out to my horses several times last year. They enjoyed it. Tbh I didn’t really know what reiki was when I booked it but kept going as they loved the lady! 
The last time she came, not knowing my little TB had been pts a few weeks before she asked after him and said he was still there and his presence was so strong, he needed to be told to leave and that he was hanging on to say sorry for leaving. 
I don’t believe stuff like this really, it was all still very raw and I think that’s why I got really upset and cried too much (don’t really do emotion in front of people!) 
It was just awful, she told him to leave and apparently he did. 
It just freaked me out a bit and I’ve never had her back. Not sure why. I don’t know if I’m cross because I don’t believe and feel she took advantage of a very sore situation or.... well I don’t know but I didn’t like it.


----------



## doodle (24 December 2020)

I’m sure sultan stuck around for a while. First ride after he went when we got back I saw him looking out over his stable door. Then a white feather fluttered down in front of me and minto. I picked it up and put it in his stable where it couldn’t be moved. I still felt he was about. A while later that feeling went and I noticed the feather had gone. It was secured down so don’t know how it could have been moved. 

After my dad died I was in hospital. No one in the room with me but I felt someone sit on the end of the bed. I could have imagined it but it felt very real.


----------



## PurBee (24 December 2020)

last night i installed an infrared camera by my horse stable. The infrared LED’s cant be seen with human eyes so the camera doesnt look like its on, and the infrared light helps the camera to see in the dark.

Checking out the footage today, both horses during nighttime dark hours, stared directly at the camera, at the source of infra-red, so they certainly see infrared light waves. Dont know if its common knowledge but i never knew!
Because its a new camera, fitted in a far off corner they’re never interested in, as soon as they entered that section, they stared at the camera and source of infra-red light. Ears forward ‘whats that? Thats new!’

So thats how they see in the dark, and how they ‘see and respond to ghosties’ beyond the veil of human sight....  😱


----------



## Spotherisk (24 December 2020)

Kamikaze said:



			I’m sure sultan stuck around for a while. First ride after he went when we got back I saw him looking out over his stable door. Then a white feather fluttered down in front of me and minto. I picked it up and put it in his stable where it couldn’t be moved. I still felt he was about. A while later that feeling went and I noticed the feather had gone. It was secured down so don’t know how it could have been moved.

After my dad died I was in hospital. No one in the room with me but I felt someone sit on the end of the bed. I could have imagined it but it felt very real.
		
Click to expand...

i found white feathers for a few months after Tinner died.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 December 2020)

Not horsey. Jake, our springer, used to take himself off upstairs for a snooze on the spare bed. He’d then jump down right above my head, id hear the thump and knew he’d had enough and was coming back down. He was diagnosed with cancer ten years ago and pts the next day (couldn’t walk suddenly) but I kept hearing him jump off the bed for years. It only stopped a couple of years ago.

After my cat, Cinnamontoast was pts, I heard him miaowing and felt him brushing against my leg several times. It didn’t freak me out, I adored that cat.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 December 2020)

Dizzy socks said:



			Anyone had anything "unnatural" happen to them?
		
Click to expand...


 several times on the yard when I have gone to go in a stable the  door has shut but only the door I am going in no other stable door.   Happened today too, I was coming out a stable and the sudden wind or breeze closed the door behind me but only that door.


----------



## Spotherisk (24 December 2020)

@fatpiggy I’m actually in the Vivienne Rae Ellis book, so is my mum...


----------



## Frumpoon (25 December 2020)

Spotherisk said:



@fatpiggy I’m actually in the Vivienne Rae Ellis book, so is my mum...
		
Click to expand...

😱 which one are you????


----------

